# Rocket Christmas Special



## VapeKing (1/12/13)

*Up until Christmas, pick up the Rocker RDA for only R200.00 - R99.00 saving.*

*http://www.vapeking.co.za/Rebuild-a...-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Stainless-Steel-Edition*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

On the web page it say "Stainless Steel Edition", but it the description is says: "It is made out of chrome plated metal with an aluminum and plastic tank section.". Where does the Stainless Steel come in?


----------



## eviltoy (1/12/13)

The tank is stainless I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (1/12/13)

The tank is fully S.S. Will fix description.


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

VapeKing said:


> The tank is fully S.S. Will fix description.


That clears it up, thanks VP.


----------

